# EMS Sasuke vs Prime Nagato



## Transcendent Shinobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Location:Final valley

Starting distance: 200 meters

MindSet: cool

Intel: Manga

Clarification: This is debatable but I believe EMS Sasuke is inferior to EMS Madara so this fight would be more interesting due to the fact that Sasukes PS isn't as strong as Madaras.

Restrictions: Anything goes except for being edo


----------



## Jagger (Oct 8, 2014)

So, is PS allowed?

Even then, we know nothing about it, so it's not like it matters. Though, maybe current Sasuke's PS is the same given it doesn't seem to have any other kind of boost.


----------



## Transcendent Shinobi (Oct 8, 2014)

Jagger said:


> So, is PS allowed?
> 
> Even then, we know nothing about it, so it's not like it matters. Though, maybe current Sasuke's PS is the same given it doesn't seem to have any other kind of boost.



Basically im trying to make a decent thread that haters don't say Sasuke swings PS and its over. Since we have never seen Sasukes PS in EMS just assume its weaker then Madaras. How much weaker use your imagination. Lets say weaker in that it cant destroy mountains but its more powerful then his MS Susanoo and he can use it for longer periods of time.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 8, 2014)

Nagato wins this based on feats, 

--All of sasukes jutsus are getting absorbed by preta, or repelled by deva

--Nagato can use his large scale ST to bust all susanoo variants bar PS,, seeing how his ST would blow away the susanoo, and with its mass being larger, means that the effects of gravity would cause a great deal of damage to susanoo, 

--nagato can also ssimpy absorb his susanoo and therefore leave him defensless thus allowing nagato to kill him through BT and Ningendo, 

--With all of sasukes attacks getting absorbed, along with the fact that his PS lackss feats means that nagato can simply outlasst his PS and kill him the moment he loses it, 

--GM soul dragon also enables nagato to win,


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Oct 9, 2014)

PS rapes him.


----------



## Kai (Oct 9, 2014)

Perfect Susano'o > Nagato.


----------



## Empathy (Oct 9, 2014)

If Sasuke has perfect _Susanoo_ he wins. If he doesn't, then Nagato would win with high difficulty, in my opinion. Maybe a little less because he counters Sasuke a little better than Itachi.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 9, 2014)

Perfect Susanō decimates "Prime" Nagato. Just like in that Madara thread. Not sure why it lasted 30+ pages.


----------



## Katana King (Oct 10, 2014)

It lasted 30 pages because PS doesn't "decimate" Nagato.

CT or CST gives Nagato the win.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 10, 2014)

It lasted thirty pages because some posters believe Nagato can absorb shockwaves that parted mountains. However, most disagree.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 10, 2014)

Katana King said:


> It lasted 30 pages because PS doesn't "decimate" Nagato.



Are you seriously claiming this in reference to *Madara's Perfect Susano'o*?

Really, now?

Nagato doesn't stand a chance against it, as anyone with working eyes will tell you.

As for this topic, Sasuke's own Perfect Susano'o rids of the Rinnegan user.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah Perfect Susanoo just straight up counters Nagato.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 10, 2014)

Thunder said:


> It lasted thirty pages because some posters believe Nagato can absorb shockwaves that parted mountains. However, most disagree.


You always say absorbs shockwaves! If Nagato absorbed the PS its useless


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> You always say absorbs shockwaves! If Nagato absorbed the PS its useless



Yes, I do mention shock waves in reference to Madara's Perfect Susanō. Because that's how those mountains were cut up. Unless you have a better explanation. 

Also, in the Madara vs. Nagato thread, the starting distance is _150 meters_. So I'm pretty sure Nagato is not ambling over to Perfect Susanō before Madara reacts, wiping Nagato off the map. 

You need to provide a convincing argument detailing _how_ Nagato safely absorbs Perfect Susanō. In that scenario and this one.


----------



## Ersa (Oct 11, 2014)

Nagato would be lucky to absorb the foot of Perfect Susanoo before Madara smears him across the landscape.


----------



## ARGUS (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah madaras PS would butcher nagato


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 11, 2014)

Also physical attacks work. We have seen that juubi level entities absorb chakra and jutsu but when it comes to jutsu givin physical shape and form with keita henka.(spellcheck?). Sasuke was able to bisect Madara with a lightning chakra blade given physical form of a sword. Sasuke will just blitz Nagato with Either a raiton/enton blade.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm tempted to lock this because this is almost identical to the EMS Madara vs Prime Nagato thread (down to the same thread maker), but I'll withhold that judgment for now. Although, if this turns into the same circular 'PS stomps Nagato' and 'no Nagato just absorbs it lol' debate, I'll probably change my mind.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 11, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Yes, I do mention shock waves in reference to Madara's Perfect Susanō. Because that's how those mountains were cut up. Unless you have a better explanation.
> 
> Also, in the Madara vs. Nagato thread, the starting distance is _150 meters_. So I'm pretty sure Nagato is not ambling over to Perfect Susanō before Madara reacts, wiping Nagato off the map.
> 
> You need to provide a convincing argument detailing _how_ Nagato safely absorbs Perfect Susanō. In that scenario and this one.


Im not saying that he doesn't produce shockwaves im saying he doesnt absorb the shockwaves but rather PS. and You think Madara is going to bring out PS from the start? Also once Nagato starts absorbing PS its useless


----------



## Thunder (Oct 11, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Im not saying that he doesn't produce shockwaves im saying he doesnt absorb the shockwaves but rather PS. and You think Madara is going to bring out PS from the start? Also once Nagato starts absorbing PS its useless



I know exactly what you're saying. Did you read my response? You need to explain how Nagato absorbs perfect Susanō without getting squashed or cut down in the process. There's no way in hell Nagato is absorbing something that massive instantly. 

And no, I don't believe Madara / Sasuke materializes perfect Susanō at match start. However, it is something Nagato will have to deal with _eventually_. And I'd rather not beat around the bush here.


----------



## RedChidori (Oct 11, 2014)

Empathy said:


> If Sasuke has perfect _Susanoo_ he wins. If he doesn't, then Nagato would win with high difficulty, in my opinion. Maybe a little less because he counters Sasuke a little better than Itachi.



This essentially .


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 12, 2014)

Thunder said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. Did you read my response? You need to explain how Nagato absorbs perfect Susanō without getting squashed or cut down in the process. There's no way in hell Nagato is absorbing something that massive instantly.
> 
> And no, I don't believe Madara / Sasuke materializes perfect Susanō at match start. However, it is something Nagato will have to deal with _eventually_. And I'd rather not beat around the bush here.


Preta path absorption nullifies the ninjutsu being absorbed so no he won't be squashed


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Oct 12, 2014)

the perfect susano that ems sasuke showed is different to the one that rinnegan sasuke showcased.

the PS that sasuke armed onto kurama had a plated sword of some sort.



while rinnegan sasukes PS has the same swords that madara has.



i still think that sasuke would win though, simply by the virtue of him being narutos equal who had surpassed nagato at that point.


----------



## Monster (Oct 12, 2014)

I'll give it to Nagato.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 12, 2014)

If Nagato is mobile, then obviously he beats Sasuke.

I don't see why people are saying PS will make a huge difference. All Nagato needs to do is absorb it. Nagato just has to keep a Shinra Tensei barrier up (like he's done three times in the manga) to render these PS slashes* useless. 

*Odd how NF places a lot of weight on these slashes. More weight than the actual users of PS do, unless I missed the dozens of slashes aimed at Juubidara, Kayuga and Naruto.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2014)

sanninme rikudo said:


> Preta path absorption nullifies the ninjutsu being absorbed so no he won't be squashed



Susanō is essentially chakra armor which moves in accordance with Sasuke's body. Fūjutsu Kyūin does not prevent physical movement.

You seem to be under the impression perfect Susanō is absorbed instantly the moment Nagato makes contact. While I can understand your line of reasoning it doesn't align with canon. Because when Nagato stole Bee's chakra the process took a few panels.

And in the case of perfect Susanō absorbtion will take even longer than that considering Kishimoto drew a comparison between it and a bijū.

Not really sure if we should even continue this debate. We're just rehashing the same arguments made in the Madara vs. Nagato thread.


----------



## Bkprince33 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ps is a bit to much for nagato to handle


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't see why people are saying PS will make a huge difference. All Nagato needs to do is absorb it.



Why do you say this like Nagato is some sort of fast-moving shinobi that can reach and physically grab Susano'o before Sasuke reacts? 

You're aware that Perfect Susano'o is mobile too, right? Sasuke will get off at least a few attacks before Nagato reaches his location - _and_ that's *assuming* the Uchiha stays stationary.



> Nagato just has to keep a Shinra Tensei barrier up (like he's done three times in the manga) to render these PS slashes* useless.



Since when have Nagato's casual Shinra Tensei deflected mountain-busting slashes?

Never, that's when.



> *Odd how NF places a lot of weight on these slashes. More weight than the actual users of PS do, unless I missed the dozens of slashes aimed at Juubidara, Kayuga and Naruto.



Nice disingenuity but let's go through the points you so hastily spewed out without taking time to *actually* consider if they made any sense:

a) Madara never fought Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o; nor did the latter get a chance too, as he was too busy slicing up incoming meteors before Infinite Tsukuyomi struck the earth.

b) Every time Sasuke actually tried attacking Kaguya with Perfect Susano'o directly, he got embarrassed, because her chakra arms were way too fast and powerful for him.

Distanced slashes wouldn't do anything to her if head-on collisions didn't.

But too bad that doesn't apply to Nagato, because he's not Kaguya.

C) As with Kaguya, Perfect Susano'o couldn't get past the Kurama avatar by landing slashes physically; shockwaves would do even less.


----------



## Ashi (Oct 13, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Why do you say this like Nagato is some sort of fast-moving shinobi that can reach and physically grab Susano'o before Sasuke reacts?
> 
> You're aware that Perfect Susano'o is mobile too, right? Sasuke will get off at least a few attacks before Nagato reaches his location - _and_ that's *assuming* the Uchiha stays stationary.
> 
> ...



Eh... Muffin-kun


Your Nine Tails mode went off


----------



## Hachibi (Oct 13, 2014)

Rikudo PS managed to brofist with Rikudo BSM. Now remove the Rikudo boost and you get that PS is roughtly equal to BSM avatar physically.

So Sasuke beat Nagato to death with it. Slash aren't needed.


----------



## sanninme rikudo (Oct 13, 2014)

Thunder said:


> Susanō is essentially chakra armor which moves in accordance with Sasuke's body. Fūjutsu Kyūin does not prevent physical movement.
> 
> You seem to be under the impression perfect Susanō is absorbed instantly the moment Nagato makes contact. While I can understand your line of reasoning it doesn't align with canon. Because when Nagato stole Bee's chakra the process took a few panels.
> 
> ...


It was said that preta path voids the ninjutsu being absorbed and renders it useless when in contact with the absorption barrier. I never said anything about him absorbing PS instantly im saying when he's absorbing its nullified.
And yea basically its always this debate that ends up happening


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Oct 13, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Why do you say this like Nagato is some sort of fast-moving shinobi that can reach and physically grab Susano'o before Sasuke reacts?
> 
> You're aware that Perfect Susano'o is mobile too, right? Sasuke will get off at least a few attacks before Nagato reaches his location - _and_ that's *assuming* the Uchiha stays stationary.



PS does need to get close to do anything meaningful. Also Nagato being fast as a cripple allows you to assume that he's decently fast in his prime; this doesn't include his Shunshin mastery. 

What attacks is Sasuke going to do? Jutsu that will be absorbed; slashes that can be repelled?



> Since when have Nagato's casual Shinra Tensei deflected mountain-busting slashes?
> 
> Never, that's when.



Do you even know how Shinra Tensei works? I ask because your post suggests you do not.



> Nice disingenuity but let's go through the points you so hastily spewed out without taking time to *actually* consider if they made any sense:
> 
> a) Madara never fought Sasuke's Perfect Susano'o; nor did the latter get a chance too, as he was too busy slicing up incoming meteors before Infinite Tsukuyomi struck the earth.
> 
> ...



A] But these slashes are almighty and nothing can stop their mountain busting spamming, so by the logic of this thread Sasuke could just spam and get through the meteorites _and_ hit Madara. He doesn't need to move. 

B] But he was close, it was because he didn't spam his slashes from the range. Seeing as these almighty slashes are the most supreme part of PS. 

True, Nagato has Shinra Tensei, like Madara does.

C] But Sasuke was close. He didn't keep his distance and spam the almighty slashes. Naruto would be powerless because Sasuke can spam the slashes. 


In short: NF places more weight on these slashes than the actual author does. NF has made these slashes into something more than they actually are. 
The rationalisations of how PS matched in practice is funny because outside these matches people would say "lol keep the distance and spam slashes", yet try to defend why Sasuke _didn't_ keep his distance and spam slashes. 

Also when you can tell me why ST variants which can remain constant can't repel the slashes, that would be nice too.


----------

